# Wet/Dry Sump photos



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Let's see some photos of your wet/dry system including if possible the plumbing.


----------



## Tonyinthemountain (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's my latest of the 3 sumps. This picture is a year ago and that sump is still in used today


----------



## paparossco (Mar 21, 2003)

here is my 6x2x2 sump is it 100cmx45cm(h)x40(w). The water level is a little lower than this it is now in line with bottom of the bio balls but the matrix is submerged.

here is the design:










and here is the actual sump


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

this is mine, many pics so I just put the link :
http://forum.niksalehi.com/showthread.php?t=27654


----------

